# Confessional Presbyterian



## ReadBavinck (May 15, 2007)

Hey Chris,

Can we look forward to this year's edition of the Confessional Presbyterian next month?

Any hints on what is coming?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 15, 2007)

It's like a cliffhangar: How will the whole Regulative Principle of Worship thingie pan out?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 15, 2007)

CJ_Chelpka said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Can we look forward to this year's edition of the Confessional Presbyterian next month?
> 
> Any hints on what is coming?





SemperFideles said:


> It's like a cliffhangar: How will the whole Regulative Principle of Worship thingie pan out?


It does actually get finished, at least we put a period to it. I'm sorry we are running a few weeks behind last years schedule. There are some last minute submissions and one hold out that might change the contents somewhat, but those things that are fer sure as far as articles are below. There is a large review section as well as the regular features. I should do some promotion and renewals soon but I didn't want to do so until the "planned" contents were all confirmed and actually received. I also need to get Rich to help me get the website revamped for renewals; that may be another slight delay. We are probably looking at a July release this year because of the delays. CPj was blessed with an over abundance of material once again, and I am surprised to say we will exceed what I thought was a rather fat issue last year (256 pages) and may top out closer to 300 pages for 2007. One item that will appear and may change the paginations below is a bibliography of the works and some MS material by Alexander M'Leod, which concludes the mini three issue arc of three prominent New York Presbyterian Ministers at the opening of the 19th century who appear on the journal covers. You can see part 2 of the RPW series is again substantial though shorter than last year, about 61 pages. The WLC work also is rather large, as is the work on Brown and Baxter. A lot of good stuff and hard to pick favorites, but the work on Calvin and the Sabbath is probably the most important as it breaks with the traditional scholarship that puts a sharp divide between Calvin's theology of the Sabbath and his more Sabbatarian practice. 
Articles
3. John Calvin, the Nascent Sabbatarian: A Reconsideration of Calvin’s View of Two Key Sabbath-Issues 
By Stewart E. Lauer
15. The Westminster Standards and Confessional Lutheranism on Justification
By J. V. Fesko, Ph.D.
27. The True History of Paedo-Communion
By Matthew Winzer
37. A Critical Text of the Westminster Larger Catechism: Q. 1–50
By Chris Coldwell
86. Edwards’ Freedom of the Will: A Review and Analysis
By W. Gary Crampton, Ph.D.
104. John Brown of Wamphray, Richard Baxter and the Justification Controversy
By Bruce R. Backensto
133. The Denial of the Imputation of the Active Obedience of Christ: Piscator on Justification
By J. Wesley White
141. The Regulative Principle of Worship: Sixty Years in Reformed Literature. Part Two (2000–2007)
By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. with Chris Coldwell
202. Presbyterians in the South and the Slave: A Study in Benevolence
By C. N. Willborn, Ph.D.
209. Seminary Education
By Dr. Joseph A. Pipa, Jr.


----------



## ReadBavinck (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Chris! I'll be looking forward to it. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## KMK (May 15, 2007)

"The True History of Paedocommunion" That should be a good one! Do you have to be a Presbyterian to get it?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 15, 2007)

KMK said:


> "The True History of Paedocommunion" That should be a good one! Do you have to be a Presbyterian to get it?


Nope; I'll take anyone's money. Look for an announcement on PB soon on how to pick up the next CPJ issue. I'll probably make an offer on the two prior issues as well.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 1, 2007)

The website now lists the following as the table of contents, as I look forward to Rev. Winzer's article and the continued dialog on Gallant's book on paedocommunion:

3 John Calvin, the Nascent Sabbatarian: A Reconsideration of Calvin’s View of Two Key Sabbath-Issues. By Stewart E. Lauer

15. The Westminster Standards and Confessional Lutheranism on Justification. By J. V. Fesko, Ph.D.

27. The True History of Paedo-Communion. By Matthew Winzer

37. A Critical Text of the Westminster Larger Catechism: Q. 1–50. By Chris Coldwell

86. Edwards’ Freedom of the Will: A Review and Analysis. By W. Gary Crampton, Ph.D.

104. In Defense of the Descendit: A Confessional Response to Contemporary Critics of Christ’s Descent into Hell. By Daniel R. Hyde

118. John Brown of Wamphray, Richard Baxter and the Justification Controversy. By Bruce R. Backensto

147. The Denial of the Imputation of the Active Obedience of Christ: Piscator on Justification. By J. Wesley White

155. The Regulative Principle of Worship: Sixty Years in Reformed Literature. Part Two (2000–2007). By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. with Chris Coldwell

216. Presbyterians in the South and the Slave: A Study in Benevolence. By C. N. Willborn, Ph.D.

223. Seminary Education. By Dr. Joseph A. Pipa, Jr.

Reviews & Responses: A Response to the Coppes-Gallant Exchange Regarding Paedocommunion, The Confessional Presbyterian 2 (Dr. Cornelis P. Venema) Response (Tim Gallant). Reply (Dr. Cornelis P. Venema). Peter Enns, Inspiration and Incarnation (Stuart R. Jones). D. G. Hart, John Williamson Nevin: High-Church Calvinist (Alan Strange). Robert L. Reymond, The God-Centered Preacher: Developing a Pulpit Ministry Approved by God (W. Gary Crampton, Ph.D.). Justification: A Report from the Orthodox Presbyterian Church (Rowland S. Ward, Th.D.).



NaphtaliPress said:


> Articles
> 3. John Calvin, the Nascent Sabbatarian: A Reconsideration of Calvin’s View of Two Key Sabbath-Issues
> By Stewart E. Lauer
> 15. The Westminster Standards and Confessional Lutheranism on Justification
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Danny; I hope to present finalized content early next week as the last pieces come in, D.V. which should include the various departments not noted above. This was a harder issue than the previous two, it being even larger than the 2006, and so we are a month or more behind previous years but hope to release CPJ 3 in mid July. The issue is going to top 300 pages but I don't know exactly by how much just yet. The Website is updated to receive renewals and I should start official promos and mailing renewals once I have the last pieces in place. We have a special for all three issues CPJ 1 through 3 (2005, 2006, 2007), which amount to about 750 journal pages, which equates to a normal octavo book of 1,200 pages. It's a steal of a deal. PB readers see the _The Confessional Presbyterian_ website for details.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 2, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The issue is going to top 300 pages...We have a special for all three issues...which amount to about 750 journal pages...



Thank you for all your hard work, Chris. This is becoming a "must read" theological journal because of its substantive contributions to the confessional world.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 2, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> Thank you for all your hard work, Chris. This is becoming a "must read" theological journal because of its substantive contributions to the confessional world.


Thanks very much; the journal stands or fails on the contributors, and I'm very gratified by the interest in the forum CPj gives, and I have been very pleased with the quality of the submissions the last three years. And while the increasing "girth" is slightly problematic, it is a good problem; too much material is better than not enough for sure. Almost makes me think maybe we should split it into two issues per year; scary thought, and more $$ cost, and I wouldn't have time to do much else!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 2, 2007)

Mr. Coldwell,
How big can the journal get before you are forced to do two issues?

CT


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't know; I guess I'll find out with this issue. It probably is more the problems with getting a thicker production distributed than any production problem. The journal is essentially a sewn pb in a card stock binding, albeit a high end Mohwak stock (I use Mohawk Superfine Eggshell finish cover weight; I tried to get the same paper in a paper weight for the text but it was hugely way too expensive; the regular archival book paper is fine). It may be a matter of if the cover would hold up in use with the thicker journal, but I really don't know. With the sewing the journal should hold up internally though.


----------

